# Axes, adzes and drawknifes



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*

*Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.

This is first part of a little series where I will go through the types of, making sheaths, and handles for axes, adzes and drawknife's, it will not be a general teaching, just me telling of how I do what I learned, and the types I have.

*Making a leather sheath:*

First you need some good leather, I personally use a thick hard pressured front piece cowhide app. 2 mm (I believe you call it harness leather in US), this type gives a stabile sheath, and can also be used for making sheaths that are formed and pressed wet (several of my knife sheaths are made like so).









The axe, a piece of paper, pen and a knife.









Make a fold at the center of the paper, then fold the paper over the axe.









Like so.









I use my fingers to press the transfer the shape of the axe to the paper, and then I draw it after.









Make an offset line app. 10-15 mm, this area will be where the stitching will be.









Time to make some design, here I end up choosing sweet curves and an open sheath type.
(Ass you can see my first attempt was not what I wanted).









Cut out the drawing so you get a template.









Now test fit on the axe.
I also looked at design ideas for the closing strap.









Find a suitable place on the leathers rough side, place the template and then draw the pattern there.









Now cut it out.









Test fit again.









Here a simple version for an English axe type, this is the fastest sheath you can make from leather.
You simply draw the axe shape on the backside of the leather, then make an offset line and cut after this one through two leather pieces front to front.









With leather glue you glue together the offset area. Since this is where the stitching will be.









Now trim the edges with an edge beveler you you can sand it later if you do not have one of these.









With a adjustable groover make the hollow for the sewing. 
Alternative is to just draw a thin line and leave the stitches on top.









Mark the stitch distance with a spacer, a pounch or again you can just make marks with a pen.









Here with the spacer it's so fast.









Now time for holes, here there are two ways, either the awl like here.









Or the easy way, with a drill press and a 1mm drill.
I always use the drill press due to my arm neck problem.









Just follow the marking and drill.









Here a handful of sheaths ready for sewing.

Some links about knife sheath making:
http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?22249-Scandi-Sheaths-My-Way
http://www.woodcraftmagazine.com/onlineextras/Knifesheathinstructions&pattern.pdf

I will break up the blog here for those with slow internet connections, and continue on next page.

I hope this blog will be an answer to those who asked, and an inspiration to care for your tools, but most of all that some of you will make some sheaths.

Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


So simple when you do it Mads. I like the idea about using the drillpress to make the holes. The design on these are really nice.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Too bad we are thousands kilometers away!!! Great job and a great tutorial.

Question: Do you really own a shoemaker's drill press? ¦

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Nice work Mads. Next you will teach us how to carve wooden soles and make custom leather uppers for shoes, perhaps. LOL Leather work is something that I liked doing as a Boy Scout but have not done since. I love the smell of new leather. Looking forward to seeing how you stitch these.

Best wishes


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Mike, I try to make it simple, trust me my own learning curve is not as high. 
Serge, yes we would have plenty of fun. No I use a ordinary drill press.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Ken it's on it's way now…


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time for showing us this. I love the drill press trick…waaaaaaayy cleaner than stabbing like a maniac with an awl.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


the holster is nice

the new ergonomically designed handle isn't.

: )


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Hi.
Moron, I laugh, yes this is a try to make a handle that are nice for me to use, that can give support in many angels, so the thought is to make it almost hang from the hand. It is nice to use, but I have not had the chance really to test it in detail work, what it is meant for. (I have had a neck operation the made me retire due to pain in neck and arms). 
I acually like the design, even I must admit it is not at all what we expect on a axe.
Scott, yes the drill press part makes it so much easier. Don't make the holes too big, then the strength will be lost, so you still need a tight fit with the needle.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Mads,

Really nice tutorial. I've been thinking of making some leather chisel holders and plus I recently got a hatchet that, once I got it nice and sharp, it needs something like this to protect "ME" from that edge. You have provided some very simple step by step instructions that anyone could follow to do something like this. Now to figure out where to get some leather.

Doc


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Okay so I'm a bit late commenting here, but wow, that's very nice work. BTW I'm stock-pileing tons of leather cutoffs these days


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


This is a really informative and easy to follow tutorial Mads. Nice work! You come up with the most creative projects!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*

*Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.

This is second part of a little series where I will go through the types of, making sheaths, and handles for axes, adzes and drawknife's, it will not be a general teaching, just me telling of how I do what I learned, and the types I have.

*Making a leather sheath II sewing:*

For the sewing you will need needles and waxed thread or at least thread and a block of wax.









So now it's time to ride the pony!
A pony is a clamp to hold the leather so you have both hands free. You sit on the pony to add stability, if you don't have a pony, you can just sew without or look in my blog and make one before you continue, I highly recommend this if you plan on making more than a few works in leather.
The pony: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/22457









Here is the method I use for stitching.
You make cross stitches, in this way they lock each other so if one brake it will still hold, when you reach the end sew two stitches back and cut the thread of.
It's that easy!









I use a pillar to pull out the thread since it can be quite hard, and gloves for my hands.









Here a done sewing.
Use a punch to make a hole for the strap, or drill this also, a punched hole is by far the strongest.









Here a gun button (button Stud), and a book screw (Chicago Screw), these I will use for the strap mount, but a less advanced version will follow.









Make a strap.
Make a hole in the end of the strap 
Mount the book screw through them both.









And the gun button at the other side of the sheath.









Here we go, and no pipe… I'm getting healthy now.









Make a hole in the strap where it just fits over the gun button, and make a 10 mm cut backwards so the strap can slide over the button.









I also added a ring through two holes in the top.









And this is where we end.









And the other side.









The ring.









And a belt hanger that can be opened.









VERSION II this one uses no hardware.
As you see on the photo make four holes in a square a little wider than the strap you want.
Cut between the holes in pairs as seen.









Make a strap.
Thin the leather at the ends.
Here I use a super skiver.









Put the strap through the slots.
Glue or sew the one end in place so it cannot get out.
The other end will be loose.









And this is how it will look.









Fixed side.

Some links about knife sheath making:
http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?22249-Scandi-Sheaths-My-Way
http://www.woodcraftmagazine.com/onlineextras/Knifesheathinstructions&pattern.pdf

This is the end of the leather sheath making.

I hope this blog will be an answer to those who asked, and an inspiration to care for your tools, but most of all that some of you will make some sheaths.

Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Hi Mafe.

Here's a nice modification you can do on the pony to speed things up.

In place of the bolt and wing nut, put a dowel on an axle in one side as a roller and fix the end of a length of nylon webbing to the other. Run the strap over the dowel. Make the nylon strap long enough to reach the floor with a loop in the bottom so that the loop is just clear of the floor when you have your foot in it and the jaws are closed tight. When you want to clamp something, you just step down in the loop. When you want to release it, lift your foot. A small spring near the bottom can help by opening the jaws when there is no tension on the strap.

Another advantage is it leaves both hands free to position the leather while you clamp it.

Hope you find this hint helpful buddy.

Paul


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


I had the feeling something like pouches for the tools you have been making was in hte coming.

It looks great Mafe.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Thanks for this series Mafe, I need to do this before too long.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Excellent and very informative. I may give my hand a try at this one. Your stitchwork looks fantastic.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


this looks like so much fun! any good links on where you can buy the tools to do this, etc?

Very great tutorial. You make it look so easy! Living in an apartment, this could be just the ticket to keep me busy until I can move out and get my own workshop!!  Thanks Mafe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Wonderful blog Mads. Your sheaths look artistic like all your work. As soon as the cow gets old enough I will make one of these. I made some simple leather knife sheaths while in the Navy. They were sewn as you've shown here. It was very enjoyable handwork. Thanks for showing us the whole process.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Very helpful, thanks


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Great blog Mads. Now you've shown us how it is done, we can apply these techniques to making sheaths for other tools too. Definitely one for the favourites. Thank you.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Mafe, if you're going to do much more hand stiching, you should investigate stitching palms.
http://www.sailrite.com/Palm-Adjustable-Right-Hand
Have used mine for 30 years, so the investment pays for itself.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


This is coming from the son of a saddle maker----nicely done!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


thank´s for sharing this with us Mads 
you make it looks so easy to do leatherwork …. 
I like the II VERSION on the strap

take care
Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Looks real nice Mafe,but were is the "gold axe from France" ?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


Hi guys,
Napoleon, I have promised to make a blog after with all my axes, so my French axes will come here also. ;-)
Dennis, it is quite easy really. 
And the more practice the better the result, most of what we do is like this, a strong belive and some practice.
Dez, a big smile here, this I take as a large scale compliment.
Ksslim, I will buy one of these and try it, I hear now from so many that I should. 
Andy, yes the toolbox and your imagination is the limit (see you soon).
Ron, ;-)
Mike, you make me laugh big time, if you take the cow young your wife can get gloves. 
Dakremer, it is even more easy. You have a breatiful bride, so you should be busy, but in the meanwhile http://www.eleathersupply.com Yes I have little space also so it sets limits.
Bertha, go for it. Perhaps the reason why I get pain in the fingers is the efford I put in the stitching…
Swirt, yes I can imagine it would be interesting to you.
Ian, yes I was running around the pot for a while.
Bigtiny, can you post a picture of this? I understand the princip, but not how it can be strong enough. Thank you for the idea, I just used this way of holding on my workbench when I worked on some fresh wood.
Thank you all for the commets,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


That's really looking good  Thanks for the technical tips 

@ Dennis: your idea of sending your blue hat to Steve was awesome =p


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


yah now I have to get my daughter to take another picture 
has been promoted to wear a black one now 
and they have talked about that maybee in a year from now 
I shuold have a red or pink ….. LOL

Dennis


----------



## LeatherSupplier (Apr 17, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Making a leather sheath for a axe or adze.*
> 
> *Axes, Adzes and Drawknife's part II*
> making a leather sheath for an axe or adze.
> ...


An alternative to eleathersupply.com is Buskskin Leather Supply Co. check out their virtual shop tour and zoom in to their leather upholstery inventory.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*

*Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.* 
we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.

Some old drawknives from E-bay, it might seem to be trash, but with a little work they are back to life.
Also I will show how to make a 'sheath.

This blog is dedicated to Andy (Brit) since I know he have a few on his way these days.









Old stuff price a few Euros, and it is often possible to make buys like this.
I know 'trash to some' priceless to others (me by the way).









Another piece of scrap from a trashed parasol.









Marking the center.









Punch it.









Rock and roll.
I must warn you I am quite a beginner in turning so there might be different ways.









If you have a handle you like take the main measures and transfer to the new handle.
I just made one out of imagination first and will now make one the same.









Like so.









I freehand the rest.









Quite close, close enough…
I said it! I'm a beginner . lol.









Some ornamentation.









And a piece of steel wire while it spins will burn the wood so you get a color there.
Learned this trick here on LJ.









Amazing yes.









Sanding 120.









240.









400.









Some shavings.









Yes I'm serious, this makes a fine surface.
(Even I don't try to make it perfect here since it is a tool handle).









Now I apply some polish with a little color inside, this for a polish and some patina.









A cloth.
Ok when I see this now I think I was too fast on the sanding… 
But it's a tool and this will give some grip.









Linseed oil, I love that stuff.









Polish.









Carnauba wax.









Cloth. Wauuuuu….









Bees wax.









Spin - this is a finish that will last on a handle.









We got handles.









Then just another bunch.
Different types for different types of shaves, small once small handles that fit in the palm of your hand, big knifes bigger handles that you hold in the hand and can give a good strong pull.
We got handles.

I will split up the blog here for the slow internet connections.

Hope again to be able to share some energy, to perhaps even inspire others to bring some old tools back to life,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I love the old tools coming back to life.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Perfect timing. You must be a mind reader. I have a carving drawknife that needs a sheath. I am also expecting to buy two micro drawkinvies next week and they will need blade protection.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Dang Mads, it is a joy to watch you work. What love. What fun.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I love drawknives. My first paying job with wood was building custom log homes in the Colorado Rockies. We were paid by the foot to skip-peel 100' dougfirs by the truckload. Boy its fun to think back to those times….


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I was given an old draw knife that has been laying out in the desert for a long time. Evidently you have your spies out and working. I've cleaned part of the rust from it and the handles seem OK but are a bit loose.










It is hiding on the lower left hand corner on the door behind the ear protectors.

From looking at your pictures, I assume I can just peen the ends over on the dished washers on the handles to tighten them. My attempt to sharpen this thing was less than spectacular. So I will be looking forward to how to do this properly.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


You da man Mads. That's a good trick with the wire. I haven't seen that before.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I need a lathe. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Careful with that turning stuff….... it gets addicting. A lathe is extremely handy for making handles, knobs, not to mention mallets, bowls lamps, etc. and it's fun too. I wouldn't give up my lathe for anything. Nice blog, Mads, I don't know where you find the time to do all these nice posts.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Mads, what fun I have sitting on your shoulder watching you busy with your draw knives.

I must tell you a story. I was in an old museum in Northern California one time with the family. It was a train museum. There was an old nice lady keeping it. The kids and her got along well. And the conversation went to fixing and repairing things. My kids were bragging that anything going into our garage would get fixed, no questions asked. But the nice lady put a different spin on it. She had a dad that could do the same thing, fix anything broke. One day the old washer broke real bad. Her mom was very happy, it was an old washer, it did not have a lot of the new features on it, so she was looking forward to a new washer. Well her dad said wait a moment, let me take it to the garage. You can see where the story is going, sure enough, a day later dad came out of the garage all proud of himself. He fixed the washer. But nobody else was happy.

So Mads, what you do here is GOOD fixing, but not all fixing is good.

Pabull.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Nice story Pabull and very true.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Thanks Brit.

I hope it does not *draw* from the *knives*....lol

Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*

*Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.* 
we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.

This is part two of the drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath type's blog.
In this part the handles will be mounted and we will make a sheath.

This blog is dedicated to Andy (Brit) since I know he have a few on his way these days.









This was where we left last blog, knife blades and handles.









Break up the old, be careful not to bang your chisel into the metal!









This old handle was actually made from horn this I have never seen before, but these drawknives are French so perhaps different traditions.









If needed straighten the tang of the drawknife.
I also get rid of some rust here, but not too much since it will help with some friction.









So drill holes in handles.









And since the tangs are tapered I use a step drill to make a tapered hole inside.









Now a big bang!









Nice…









But we need a little more do I lay a nut on top so I can get the tang out.









Then add a washer.









And with a hammer shape the head over the washer, this is easier than you think if you never tried this.









Not too bad - or?









For another one I choose to drill through coins for washers, just to give it a little personality.









And here the tang is way too long for the handle size I want on this one.









Cut of what is too much.
Sodabowski you can see it is quite a while ago I did this…









And shape that also.









Here one where I could use the old stops and the tangs were undamaged.









I choose to give this straight handled knife some really comfy handles.









To me sure I do not break the tang I heat it before I bend it.









And this is how it looked originally also.









To sharpen you can use a stone as in the good old days.
Here you can see Kari Hultmans way of sharpen:
http://villagecarpenter.blogspot.com/2009/01/sharpening-drawknife.html









Some of mine needed a fresh edge.









The blades get some WD40 for protection.









Then all is waxed up.









New handles and time to smoke an old corn pipe.
This brings me to what drawknives we need?
It depends on what you want to do!
But if you want only one buy a flat with an 8-12 inch cutting edge, with this one you can do most of what you need.

Read: Choosing & Using Hand Tools

A good article by Mike Dunbar here.

Here a good video on the subject with Brian Boggs;
Press on the Lie-Nielsen toolworks - Choose Brian Boggs Drawknives…









Time to make a sheath or cap or whatever it's called…
Find a piece of wood (here one of the arms from a trashed parasol - again guys…).
Make some cuts so you get the thickness of the blade.









And the wood needs to be a little longer then the cutting edge.









A curved handle can be solved like this, unless you want to make laminated wood…









I then put a dowel or pin in each end so the blade can't slip out.









As you can see I have also drilled a hole in the center.
And finally I give it some linseed oil.









Put a string through the hole make a knot, and then you can fix it easy and will not lose the string.









Like this.









I also make a string for hanging them on my workshop wall.









Look some of these knifes are from the French car maker Peugeot they used to be excellent tool makes also.









And one made of leather, these are of course the best for curved blades but take time to make.









Here the first cap or sheath I made.









It has a leather strap to hold it in place.









For hollow out you might want an inshave, chair makers use these.









This is also an old French one.

That's it for now!

Naa we might need this picture:









Me enjoying my time with a drawknife on the one wild shaving horse blog.

Hope again to be able to share some energy, to perhaps even inspire others to bring some old tools back to life,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Nice job on the handles. Any chance of a video of you using them on your horse?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


h mads

i always like your tool blogs

they are very informative
and clear

i like to look at the pictures
as that lets me think about all the differences
(i cheat and read them too)

you are going to need a bigger shop soon
so you can store all these wonderful tools you have

thank you for all the help


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Thanks Mads, wonderful pictures and instructions. Very inspirational.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Mafe, I loved these tutorials. They inspire me to try new things. Thank you. Rand


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Nice work, Mad!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Thanks again mads for taking the time to do these tutorials. I am always floored by the detain and the amount of time you put into these. I like that you usually finish up with a way to protect the tool from further damage.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Excellent! I learned something today. Thank you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


waow Mads you have been busy like a little bee 
great work on the drawknives

as always a pleassurre to read your picturebook toturials 
thank´s for taking your time to do them

when you make the book let me be the first to buy a signed copy …. LOL

take care and have a great weekend 
Dennis


----------



## MrDan (May 26, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Fantastic post! I'm always impressed Mads… Thanks for sharing so much of the process with us.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Flat out cool stuff Mads… Very, very cool…


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Really great job, Mads. The last photo almost brought a tear to my eye. My Father did a demonstration at a heritage museum using a schnitzelbank and draw knives. It brought back many memories of him. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Thanks so much. I learned a lot from that.

Great to see you working around and enjoying yourself.

Cool man, staying sharp….......................


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


"Give Me your tired, your old… I can make them young and strong again!!" says the Vintage Architect… and so You have my Friend… 
Fine Work Mads, thank you for sharing it…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Great blog Mads.

who is taking the pictures? Are you using a tripod with some remote control?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Hi, Been making some of the wood blade guards. In one of your photos above, you have a metal post that you attach leather. What is the proper name of the post. Do you have a source for them?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...












Wayne, in Denamrk we call it a 'gun buttons', it is used on guns I think, but usually leather shops have them.

Ian, just me and a remote.

Mike, I laugh, you keep me young, perhaps I need a makeover like my old tools - lol.

Vonhagen, yes I feel the same, all the hours these tools has been working gives them life, I feel I take this life in my hands, no new tool can beat that for me.

Jack, I'm happy to read that, I thought I could learn you nothing on these subjects, you are a master. And yes I do enjoy here with a big smile.

Scott, ;-)

Ken, since it was a happy tear I am happy to bring you that, I have wonderful memories of my grandfathers workshop on his farm, where he recycled all that could be recycled, even the nails was pulled out straigtened and put in little boxes with a drop of oil. Now I have a tear here.

Maveric777, flat out fun stuff, this is really so basic woodworking, sitting on that horse pulling that knife, it is imposible not to enjoy.

MrDan, thank you.

Dennis, no book for now, I will just make critics, this is much more sucessfull for me - lol. You have a bunch of these knifes here waiting for you, so follow closely my friend.

Brett, then the blog was not made without reason, and that makes my day. Smiles.

RG, I must admit that now bringing my camera to the workshop is just a habbit, and it has become quite natural to take a photo at every step. But once in I while i get so much into the job that I forget, usually I just dont blog it then or when I can I take a picture or two to explain what happened. I think it is not always easy to judge what people care to see, and what is too many pictures, but then I stay with my idea that there can be only too few and when I make the blog I throw away most of the not needed.
I like to make the blogs, it always makes me smile, and I am always exited to see if people really care what I do in my little workshop, to be able to share what I learn is such a joy. I am retired as you know so it is really rewarding to feel this usefull feeling (does that make any sence?).

CJ, one day you should try this, I'm sure you would enjoy it.

Rand, and you always makes me smile, to be able to inspire a guy like you that is a gift in

Andy, you will soon be making shaves with one of these and then you will understand the passion for these simple tools. I cant wait to see the smile on your face.

David, I can't forget that you cheat! Read the text… Laugh, you are wonderful. Yes my shop could need some growing, but I think it will not happen, so I plan to make a new use

Best thoughts, and thank you for all the wonderful comments,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Makes all the sense in the world Mads. If you have something to do, you will usually stick around to do it.

Keep it up. It's apreciated.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Wayne the button´s is also used on guitars for the leatherstrap that goes from the bottom of the guitarbody
around your back and shoulder to the neck of the guitar 
so maybee you can find them in an instrumentstore too

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Thanks guys. I tried Amazon and ebay without luck. I will keep looking. I did make a couple more guards today. One for a 8" drawknife and the other for a compass saw.


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Hew Mads, you made some nice handles, gotta take a lathe turning class with you! 

And yes, as Dennis said a guitar strap button could work too, it may be too big though:










Cheers!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Button Studs.
US: http://www.sbearstradingpost.com/leather_hardware.html
UK: http://www.tandyleatherfactory.co.uk/en-gbp/locale/uk/11310-02.aspx
Hope it helps,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Thanks Mads. I'm learning some about leather working now. I ordered an inexpensive stiching pony today. I also got a couple of books and a video.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Wayne you will be riding the pony soon.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I need to learn how to leather work. There are way too many tool rolls that I need to pay for them all.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


You might consider heavy canvas for tool rolls. I have some that I really like from tools for working wood for my carving tools…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I have been looking at those, but it stinks to pay $30 on a tool holder rather than a tool a book or wood…I guess I am a weird kind of cheap.

My hold downs show up today. I am really excited to test drive them.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


My point was more to consider heavy canvas vs leather for tool rolls. I was thinking of leatherwork more for make sheaths and guards….

These are the carving rolls I use….

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=MS-CARVEROLL&Category_Code=TXA


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Excellent!
Now I know what to do with my draw knives with missing handles.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


So wonderful HHHOPKS.
I am always so happy when the blogs come to use.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


The "gun buttons" are called Sam Browne buttons in North America. 
Here is Tandy Leather's info for Canada
"http://www.tandyleatherfactory.ca/en-cad/home/1309-057.aspx?countryid=998"


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I have some leather that would work out great for my draw knife. Thanks for such a detailed post.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


So happy if it can be useful, my friend.
Best of my thoughts.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


I believe your "inshave" is called a scorp.

Very nice work by the way.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Drawknifes restore and MaFe's sheath types*
> 
> *Drawknives restore and MaFe's sheath types.*
> we are back in Gepetto's tool cabinet.
> ...


Hi Devin,
The tool is an antique French barrel makers tool and I'm Danish, English where I do my best, so I'm not at all sure what it's called. Laughs.

Google:
The terms scorp and inshave tend to be used interchangeably. Scorps tend to have a semi-circular blade, whereas inshaves are more u-shaped. Each chairmaker has his own preference.

Unabridged Dictionary, published 1913 by G.
What is an Inshave?
n. 1. (Mech.) A plane for shaving or dressing the concave or inside faces of barrel staves. Webster's Revised 
But I have searched around and found different explanations…

So if these are true, inshave is correct.

Perhaps we should stick to the French name here: Plane à genoux
Or even there I found a different name: Plane Cintrée

Finally a French museum text, with plenty of names for ancienne outils.










Best answer might be this...

At least - I'm still lost.
Thank you for the kind words.
Smiles.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*

*New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze* 
head from the Danish island Omø.

I had the luck to buy some wonderful old tools from a Danish carpenter.
Among these tools were this beautiful old gutter adze head, hand forged on a small Danish island called Omø, a local islander blacksmith there made this way back as you can see.
In Danish we call the tool: tængsel, huljern, huløkse.









As always I prefer a restore as gentle as possible, so I grinded of the bended edges, since these are dangerous in use, due to the fact they can fly of and make great damage, Also I cleaned up as much as needed for making a new cutting edge. 
Had this wonderful piece of wood on a shelf for a long time and now seemed like the right time and project to put it to use. Not sure what it is, so I will just call it oakish.









Cut it to size and sketched up my basic idea for the shape.









Both sides.









Then roughed out on the band saw and this was the rough basic shape to work from.
Sawing can be done with a hand saw also.









With a draw knife shaping the top for fitting the head.









Cut a grove for a wedge.









Bang it in place.









Now shape with the draw knife and spoke shave, take it in your hand once in a while to ensure your hand and eye like the same.









I use a card scraper for finish, as this is an old adze, I will leave the tool marks but make a nice smooth surface to hold.









Wedge are banged in place I give it white glue also.









Linseed oil, plenty and my brand in the handle.









The old adze now got a new life in a new home.
I feel lucky.









Here the tools I bought from the carpenter, you can see the adze head there.

Hope again to be able to share some energy, to perhaps even inspire others to bring some old tools back to life,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


Interesting, and a great job. I'm curious - adzes I see here in NA are generally made with removable handles to facilitate sharpening. Is this not the case in Denmark? From the photos it looks like the eye of the adze is straight rather than tapered, and I guess it has to be tapered to allow for a removable head.
A beautiful collection of tools too - I like the pushme-pullyou tongue-and-groove planes and the wooden brace.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


Wow, what a nice collection. This could make a great display in a museum just like you laid them out for the picture. Bet you'll get a lot of warmth from using them 
Greetings buddy.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


These lovely old tools have fallen into the best possible hands. I am very happy for them. They could not have hoped for a better fate. These will keep my friend Mads happily puttering for some time to come and when each is restored to its former glory he will use them with love, respect and a hint of pipe tobacco smoke in the air.

Just one note, to mis-quote Crocodile Dundee "That's not an adze mate. This is an adze!"










Me chopping the deadwood of the sailing vessel "Smaug" circa 1981.

Best thoughts


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


I cannot think of a more suited caretaker for these old tools.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


Good stuff Mads.


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


It is so great to see you using your hand tools mate, very inspiring.

Love your work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


You could make some nice viking bowls with that Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze.*
> 
> *New handle for an old hand forged gutter adze*
> head from the Danish island Omø.
> ...


Hi, 
jdh, no I don't think it is so here in Scandinavia for the small adzes, but for the long handled versions it is. Yes I was lucky to get this wonderful bunch of tools.
Soda, yes they all look wonderful together, he was a wonderful guy and I think he had a good eye for quality, so I was lucky.
Shipw, I love that picture of you, that is such a wonderful moment kept in a shot. A real shipwright, think the women must have been soft. ;-) And yes your tool are bigger than mine here. Laughs. 
lew, I will keep the tools loved, even the guests here are all happy to look and touch all these tools full of life and traces of time, so I feel lucky.
Roger, smiles.
Iceman, I have to admit my joyful moments are with the hand tools, with power tools I have effective productive moments.
Stefang, ohhh yes this is part of the plan, but now I am a city jock, so the police will come after me if I start bringing home green wood. Smiles.
Thank you all I have a smile on my lips thanks.
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*

*Restore an old French axe * 
handle and care detailed.

Some years back I bought a few wonderful axe heads from France, this is one of them and how it came back to life. 
(This is a old series of pictures I just found on my computer from my old workshop. guess they never got out). ;-)









Here the tools that came from France.









Step one is to grind of any bend out edges, since these are potentially a danger.
(Yes I was a boy scout once and did get the axe medal - smiles).









This is what it looked like after.
Still traces of use, just as I like it.









Then a light touch with the brush to remove any loose rust, again careful not to remove the history.









Some pre work on the edge at the sander.









Then sharpen.









A good layer of bees wax for rust prevention.









I was fond of the shape I did for the other French axe, a small type, really handy.
Inspired by the Japanese I also like, so it is a MaFe hybrid.
Here making mi sketch on a piece of oak.
Try to look on both sides of the wood, make as much fibers go straight from end to end of the handle like this you get the strongest handle.









Cutting the rough shape on the band saw.









Then its just to spend some wonderful time with the draw knifes.
Be careful with the grain directions, if you dig in, then change direction, you will get it fast.









I also use spoke shaves for next level of finish, in this case you need a round sole version.









Cut a groove for the wedge and shape the end to fit in the axe head.









In this case I use a contrast wood color, just for the beauty of it.









White glue.
Bang it in place.









Leave to dry.









Cut of the extra.









I like to beat up the end grain a wee.









To get a look like this.









Plenty of linseed oil, plenty, let it suck until it cant take any more.









Then the handle can be finished up with a card scraper.









Nothing beats that finish.









Linseed oil and then some bees wax.









From a sweet little grease box.









Here it is.
I have used it since then and really love it here in the shop.
If it was a daily use forest axe I will recommend a thicker handle, both for better grip and strength.









I'm sure Mike can guess when I made this axe handle.

Hope again to be able to share some energy, to perhaps even inspire others to bring some old tools back to life,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Wow, that handle is gorgeous, you really gave those axe heads a new life  I spy a Mike bucket!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Real nice handles, Mads. Do you put on the linseed oil straight from the can or dilute with mineral spirits?

Jim


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


I just love to listen to the pure joy that comes from your posts. You put a human face on the Zen of working with wood.

Be well,
Best thoughts


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Nicely done!

The handle looks like it is a joy to hold.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


I recently looked at the French axe head you kindly gave me when I first visited you in your old workshop Mads and I thought to myself "I must put a handle on that." Now I have no excuse. Thanks for another great tutorial.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Well done. Lovely tool.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Nicely done.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Yes Mads you and I love axes. I only have one that is kept inside because of the humidity.
You axes are just wonderful, with the new handles.

Madts.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Hi guys,
madts, yes there are something fundamental about an axe, like with this you can go where ever you want, with this tool you can make most of what a family needs, spoons, toys, tables and yes a house.
Don W, thanks.
WayneC, smiles.
Brit, it is now so long ago I forgot it, so I smile remembering your visit and yes the axe head from France, will look forward to see where you are going.
Lew, yes it is pure joy.
Shoipwright, and no one can give a compliment like you, thanks. Those were great words so I feel like a little bee on a jar of honey, you are so kind dear Poul. Honestly I had a tear of joy in my eye when I red it.
Jim, I put it straight from the can and like to leave it to soak for quite some time often several layers. I have experimented with the raw and the boiled and honestly on handles I don't see it makes a difference, but the raw oil goes deeper and it's important that you wipe of the surface otherwise it becomes sticky and sucks dirt. The boiled will go less deep and become a varnish (the molecules are ten times bigger). 
If you use mineral spirits or turpentine in the oil, you will not get the oil deeper, it is only the turpentine that goes deeper and the turpentine dry out the wood and kill it's natural oils, so this is an old misunderstanding, also turpentine are bad for the environment, so no reason for that. So I usually just use the raw, it is only important that you get a good filtered and aged quality.
Soda, you got it! Thanks, now that's a compliment when coming from a French to my French axes. Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Beautifully done handles Mads. Like you I love the artful shape of the axe heads and your handle designs work very well with them.

The bucket brought back a lot of good memories from our bucket project together. I am still mad at myself for accidentally deleting all my photos from the bucket blog. I hope I get inspired to make another one just just so I can document the work.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore an old French axe - handle and care detailed.*
> 
> *Restore an old French axe *
> handle and care detailed.
> ...


Yes that was a wonderful time, I did enjoy and learned so much, thank you.
Don't you have the photos here on LJ?
I have my bucket here in the workshop and always smile when I see it.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Carpenters adze - making a handle.*

*Carpenters adze* 
making a handle

I'm not an expert in adzes but after what I have read, this is a carpenters adze du to the shape of the head.
It was a gift from a boat builder some years back.
This is how it got a handle. 
In Danish it's called a: skar økse.

I made some study on the web and found it should have a curve towards the cutting edge and that the distance from the end of the handle to the cutting edge and to the handle end should be the same.
The length I made just a wee longer then the distance from the floor to where the hand starts on the arm, perhaps a inch more would be better if you will work long hours with it, since this length take a light back bend, but this is good for me since I can then see what I do and gain control.
I have used it quite a few times, really love this tool, it is a back to basic tool, that I was amazed how accurate I could work with after only a little practice.
Do wear some heavy shoes, work shoes with metal noses are the best.
And no you are not macho doing it bare food.









Would have liked a wee more curve, but the wood I had took the decision for me.
So I sketched up the curve I could get as a maximum on this board.









Then cut the first side on the band saw again reading the grain and correcting the curves a wee bit as I read it.









Now making sure it was wide enough to accept and hold the adze head in place.









Transfer these measures to the wood.
Like this the band saw will have a track to follow.









Also correcting a wee down the handle.









Back to the saw.









Then it was just to start shaping.
(Look in last blog for more details).









Before and after.









Then linseed oil, plenty.









Here it is.

Hope again to be able to share some energy, to perhaps even inspire others to bring some old tools back to life,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


Is this one better Paul?
Can you explain why the boat builders version have that small pointed part. 
Big smile my friend.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


Beautiful job!

I'd cut my shins using it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


I'm w/lew… Nice job tho Mads.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


I made a safety comment on your project post. 

Don't know why it's there but you can use it like a pick to pull timbers into place.

My adze is a cooper's adze (lipped) and is used across the grain. It is generally used by holding the end of the handle against or very near the body with the left hand and using that hand as a fixed pivot point, rotating the head up away from the work and back down so that the blade barely shaves the material away. It is used more like a plane than an axe. The solid fulcrum helps maintain the critical distance to the work, allowing the thin shaving. It takes a lot of practice before you can do it completely relaxed but unless you are relaxed it just won't sing for you.

There are places on boats that you just can't shape with anything else.

Yes, that's an adze mate!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


Found you a picture of mine. It's friend is my slick.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


Another great blog!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


Nice work Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


Hi guys,
stefang, smiles here.
Topa, even more.
Paul, Big laugh. I love that slick, they are a wonderful pair, beautiful curve on the adze handle. Does the lips make it more easy to control? Just restored a slick not so long ago will post it soon. 
Lew, laugh no you would be surprised how fast you get the hold of it.
Roger, auuuchhh. ;-)
Thanks guys,
Mads


----------



## secharles (Jun 19, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


not exactly how i would store my "shin-hoe", but very cool nonetheless:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Carpenters adze - making a handle.*
> 
> *Carpenters adze*
> making a handle
> ...


secharles, how would you store your shin-hoe?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*

*Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
sheath and handle.

This is another one from the drawer of blogs, to be precise from my birthday back in the summer 2017, I had just gotten a wonderful little axe head, from a Bulgarian blacksmith and needed to bring it to life.

I bought it because I wanted to have a small camp axe, that would be lightweight, easy to carry, a good wood splitter and useful for woodworking when in the camp. So not a tree felling axe, as I bring a knock down saw for that.









Here he is, what a guy, I asked kindly if I could get a few photos of the process and got these wonderful shots of him, making my axe.
I simply love this shot, the whole atmosphere, the tools and babes on the wall, the dress, the cigarette in the mouth, but most of all the look in his eyes.









Shaping at the anvil.









Hardening.









Heat treating.









A few weeks later in Copenhagen now,leather cut from a large piece, after making a paper template, that fits the axe.









Contact cement to keep the parts together.









Strips makes room for the axe head in the sheath, notice I made gaps, so water will be able to et out, if it should rain.









Loop and a piece of strap, three layers, are marked up









Especially on thick leather it makes it easy to make the holes, if you drill them, just don't use too thick a drill bit, as you want the stitches to be held in the leather.









After stitching.









Inside.









After mounting the gun bottom and gluing up the sheath, it's time to do the outside stitching.









Riding the pony.









Sheath done and ready to be brought out into that beautiful nature.









Testing the axe, while making a spoon for stirring the food, I love it for wood working, you can cut and plane with it easy as youcan get the hand under the head.









What better way, to recharge your batteries and let peace into your soul.









Camp MaFe. Smiles.

Hope it can be to some inspiration, even to go into nature.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


I love that axe. Nice work all around!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


I wonder if that is the same Bulgarian smith who made the little hatchet with an adze that I bought a couple years back. Between moving across the country and COVID lockdowns, I still haven't had an opportunity to use it. Maybe in 2021.

Nice sheath to complement the small axe! I smile at the way you care for your tools.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


Thanks for this. I learned a few things!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


As always, my friend, it is a pleasure to see your work.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


Great blog MaFe.
I enjoyed seeing the leather crafting and also I want to go camping now.
Thank you


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


Nice finishing touches to that great axe! You did him proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, my friend…............Jim


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


That is really cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


I liked that axe so much I went a bought this one:










also from bulgaria. Should arrive late January early February I hope.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


Hi there,
Don W, Me too. Thank you Don. 
Dave Polaschek, I just tried to go back in the E-bay history, but they don't go that long back… but it could be.
Combo Prof, just wonderful, thank you. 
lew, smiles dear Lew, a pleaseure to share with you.
MrWolfe, Big smile thanks. There are a good part of leather work in my blogs, if you should be interested. I also wan't to get back into nature now, even it's winter here.
Jim Jakosh, that was kind Jim, I will be happy if it would make him proud. Cheers.
Doug, Thanks for dropping a word, smiles.
Combo Prof, big laugh Don, yes tools can be really contagious, Covid is kind of nothing compared to this.









Yesterday I finally gave the handle a cord wrap, so I can get firm grip, when using it as an axe.









For woodworking, planing and cutting the handle is just fine as it is.

So even I got inspiration from reading my own blog, smiles.
Now I look forward to get out into the woods and use it.
Big smile.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


I think covid is what is making buy so much this year. I sort of get bored in the wee hours read up on something learn what I need to do and order the supplies. I was going to make a table top stitching pony today but did some editing and then made a shelf instead. Maybe this evening I'll get to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


Nice finishing touch for Camp MaFe ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe - sheath and handle*
> 
> *Hand forged Bulgarian axe*
> sheath and handle.
> ...


Combo Prof, yes I think a lot is bought from boredom… Laughs. But also more shop hours spend. Stitching pony is a hit.

Topamax, Thank you so much, yes time for some Camp MaFe. Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

